# Looking for work in pa



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)

I have 2 trucks, 1 skid steer,1 kubota l4330 72'' buckit trucks have boss 8'2 vee blades I'm looking for someone that can get all my equipment out. Im looking for plow work in southeastern Pa. Will be willing to travel if not to far.
call me at 610-960-9174 connor


----------

